

Show HN: AirTube – Android app that plays any song you name instantly - hieu
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.airtube

======
hieu
Demo video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wn36PKFFG_E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wn36PKFFG_E)

